# Some Salamis are finishing...



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

So, I have been weighing the salamis near the door, those are my test pieces, and I have been weighing the ones in the back nearest to the airflow. My new chamber has 3 return vents spaced along the back wall, so the salame nearest to the vents have more airflow while the unit is cooling down. The ones in the back have dried 1.5% more than the ones in the front, so I will need to rotate product weekly. I.e. move the back one to the front, and #1 to #2, #2 to #3, #3 to #4 and so on.

Anyway, I had the smallest pistachio and lemon reach 35% tonight. Had to slice it. Got some dry rim but I knew that was a possibility having to run the chamber with ice and a fan when it went out until my new unit arrived.







Still a little wet in the middle. lemon is not as strong as I had expected, the pistachio is actually the dominant flavor. I will reserve judgement until it dries more.

Also, the salccicia is done..
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...weet-naples-salami.304820/page-2#post-2188334


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

Super nice Inda. Really a beautiful sausage.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey inda, morning....   Nice texture...  Do you grind through multiple plates to get large and small chunks of meat ???


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 8, 2021)

*Looks great.  My larger salami are almost done.  My new curing cabinet is working out very well.*
*
Did you use T-SPX for that salami?
*
*JC   *


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

Looking nice. Hey you can pick out the pistachios for me.

warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2021)

Sure looks pretty. Your hard work is about to pay off...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks dang good


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Hey inda, morning....   Nice texture...  Do you grind through multiple plates to get large and small chunks of meat ???


I only grind once when making salami. No need to do multiple grinds because all the connective tissue has been removed, but I do separate the fat from the lean and grind on different size plates.

In theory, the meat will shrink more than the fat because it loses more water (75% water in meat verses 15% water in fat) So you can play with the final particle definition with the grinds you choose. If you want all the particles to dry to the same size, then the meat must be ground 35-40% larger than the fat. so using a 6mm plate for the fat and a 10mm plate for the meat will give you the same size particle definition when the salami dries....

I have been playing with different sizes. I just bought a 3mm, 8mm, 12mm, and 20mm plates with new knives to match. And sharpened all my old ones.....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Looks great.  My larger salami are almost done.  My new curing cabinet is working out very well.*
> 
> *Did you use T-SPX for that salami?*
> 
> *JC  *


Thanks JC, I used Flavor of Italy. I need to order more tspx.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking nice. Hey you can pick out the pistachios for me.
> 
> warren


HA! Thanks Warren.



chef jimmyj said:


> Sure looks pretty. Your hard work is about to pay off...JJ


Thanks chef, I thought I had my chamber on autopilot until I discovered the coolant leak. These salamis have suffered from too much airflow and have more dry rim than I'd like. I am calibrating my humidity controllers and will try to slow the drying down a little by bumping the humidity up 2-3%.



TNJAKE said:


> Looks dang good


Thanks Jake. The pistachio was kinda bland. Need to develop more flavor and dry out in the middle, then I'll know what I got.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 8, 2021)

Damn That looks  great! BTW,  I cannot notice any dry ream from here....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Damn That looks  great! BTW,  I cannot notice any dry ream from here....


Thanks pushok2018... More noticeable on the right....darker line around the edge just under the casing.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

The salccicia did not have any dry rim...it dried more uniform.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking nice. Hey you can pick out the pistachios for me.
> 
> warren



Thanks for the laugh indiswamp it is appreciated. But I do like pistachios and if they were to strong for you I can help.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey JC he made it sound like the pistachios were to strong for the salami so I love pistachios so  pick them and I will eat them for you.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I only grind once when making salami. No need to do multiple grinds because all the connective tissue has been removed, but I do separate the fat from the lean and grind on different size plates.
> 
> In theory, the meat will shrink more than the fat because it loses more water (75% water in meat verses 15% water in fat) So you can play with the final particle definition with the grinds you choose. If you want all the particles to dry to the same size, then the meat must be ground 35-40% larger than the fat. so using a 6mm plate for the fat and a 10mm plate for the meat will give you the same size particle definition when the salami dries....
> 
> I have been playing with different sizes. I just bought a 3mm, 8mm, 12mm, and 20mm plates with new knives to match. And sharpened all my old ones.....





I like your thinking about the shrinkage....   The sliced picture proves your point nicely...   I'm a believer....

After the grind, do you mix the product until you get it sticky ??


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> After the grind, do you mix the product until you get it sticky ??


Yep, mix very, very well. I mix salami even more than I mix for smoke sausages as there will be no heat to fuse protein structure together. You are relying on the acid and the microbes....so I want all the salt soluble protein extraction I can get. Of course it also helps that salami uses a higher salt percentage, which aids in protein extraction...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

You use 2.75% salt + the cure ???


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Usually 2.5% salt + 0.25% cure #2...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm also mixing the salt in with the lean first for an even higher concentration for protein extraction..


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

There is also a school of thought for mixing the salt and cure in 24 hours prior to grinding. The meat becomes firmer, and you can get the meat colder before it freezes solid, for excellent particle definition upon grinding and minimal fat smearing. You also utilize the grinding action for protein extraction upon grinding....it works the meat over pretty good and squeezes proteins out. I have not tried that method yet....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2021)

The Finocchiona is finished. I took it down to 37% weight loss. Flavors developed really good. I like it!

Cross cut:







And here is the patched salami...











The patch casing dried and stuck to the salami casing very well...no mold growth underneath...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2021)

I been playing with the grind on the fat and meat. For this one, the fat was through 10mm plate, the meat trough 6mm plate. You can see how pronounced the fat grind is after drying....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2021)

Yep, some case hardening... knew that would happen though when I put the fan and ice in the chamber when it went out. I have both the Pistachio & Lemon and the Fennel vac sealed for equalization in the fridge. I'll let them go for at least a month before checking them.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

Updated chamber pic....





Pepperoni on the right has great mold coverage and is drying nicely, already @16% weight loss. Strolghino in the middle should be finished in about 2 weeks. Caiuscolo are the short chubs, finished last round of cold smoking last night with pitmaster's choice pellet dust and crushed juniper berries. Those will finish fast as well, only needing to lose 20% because of the high fat content. All the way to the left in the back there is the Vicentina, it is at 35.5% weight loss and I'm going to let it keep drying until it firms up a little more to the touch.

Front left corner is half a stick of finocchiona I have been eating on. One of my favorites so far....can't stop eating it! LOL! It's a great mid afternoon snack with a little brioche bread and some honey.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking great when is the snack party.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2021)

The Vicentina is finished. Brought it down to 37% weight loss.






Without flash..





The finished flavor profile is different than what the spice profile smells like when I initially mixed it up. The cinnamon comes through the strongest, almost overpowering the other spices...even with the reduced percentages I used...I can't imagine how awfully strong it would be if I had used it at full percentage recommended! The clove is barely noticeable. The Rosemary is right on the money. If I make this one again, I will dial back the cinnamon even more and bump up the clove.

Peeling the casings and vac sealing today. Will see if the cinnamon fades as it ages...

Over all, I'm happy with this one for my first attempt at this salami. Texture is good, acid is mild, flavor is acceptable, just not the 'knock your socks off' l was striving for. It may take me a few attempts to dial this one in. The next time I make it, I will likely take the 5kg. mince and break it down into 1kg. batches to adjust the spice profile in each one to dial in the spice profile. I'll make 5 salamis, 1kg each.


----------



## Robert H (Feb 27, 2021)

Wow, just a great job. Hope I can replicate the results you are getting.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2021)

Robert H said:


> Wow, just a great job. Hope I can replicate the results you are getting.


Thanks.
Attention to detail...patience....and following the guidelines for safe practices. I check my salamis daily, and weigh them daily. I hope to catch any problems when they first appear so I can correct them easier by adjusting drying parameters. Or if bad mold or yeast starts, that is information that the humidity is probably too high and needs adjusting....but if you don't look...you won't know! I rather nip problems in the bud....this is how I caught that my chamber had a coolant leak, by checking every day. I would hate for all that work cutting meat, mixing, stuffing, trussing....(not to mention the time involved)....to go to waste because I was not on top of things.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 6, 2021)

I agree completely. I will be putting my lonza in my chamber tomorrow, so I am pretty excited to start learning how the chamber will perform.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice salami - it's got a lot of eye appeal - I see no flaws whatsoever.  Looks like it is straight out of Italy.   Nice job!

I started a Calabrian style salami this morning.  Hopefully it will turn out somewhat close to your results.  Doubtful, though one can hope.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2021)

The Goose and pork pepperoni is finished...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/goose-pork-pepperoni.305655/page-2#post-2202714


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2021)

Updated chamber pic...






3 Calabrian hot Coppas back right, The Campania Salami in the front (look at how orange it turned!), and the Fiocco I added tonight back left. I'll add the Culatello in the next 7-10 days.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 25, 2021)

Looking good indi

Warren


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 25, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking good indi
> 
> Warren


I agree with that.  You definitely are a high production guy.  It all looks wonderful.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 25, 2021)

BTW - How long is it taking to go start to finish on your (what appears to be about 2") gorgeous salami - fermentation plus drying time?  I'm trying to gauge how my chamber is doing.  I think I'm in the ballpark - it looks that my first batch stuffed into 50 - 55 mm beef middle casings will likely be done at four weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> BTW - How long is it taking to go start to finish on your (what appears to be about 2") gorgeous salami - fermentation plus drying time?  I'm trying to gauge how my chamber is doing.  I think I'm in the ballpark - it looks that my first batch stuffed into 50 - 55 mm beef middle casings will likely be done at four weeks.  Thanks!


It depends on the acid drop and salt concentration, fat content and grind size, but usually between 35-45 days for 50-55mm beef middles.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 25, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> It depends on the acid drop and salt concentration, fat content and grind size, but usually between 35-45 days for 50-55mm beef middles.


Thanks.  I'll think about the acid drop relationship to drying time for awhile.  Cogitation is good for my old brain.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Thanks.  I'll think about the acid drop relationship to drying time for awhile.  Cogitation is good for my old brain.



Acid drop generally relies on the ferment you add....  Fast, med or slow...  The temperature, humidity and the amount of dextrose, required for the first day or so, to get the ferment working properly...  Acidification should happen relatively fast to stop bacterial growth...  
Then the drying process at ~55F and ~80% RH for the duration..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Thanks.  I'll think about the acid drop relationship to drying time for awhile.  Cogitation is good for my old brain.


The lower the pH drop (more acidic) the easier it is for the meat to lose water. Down around pH 4.6 is the isoelectric point of meat where the meat molecules just can't electrically bond with water molecules because of the interference with all the H+ ions. Thus, it is easier for the salami to dry. This is why fast fermented products generally dry about 1/3 faster than slow fermented salami that never drop below pH 5.3...

Also, it takes 25% longer for a salami with 2.5% salt to dry than a salami with 3% salt (at the same pH; pH has a larger influence on drying than salt concentration).


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Updated Chamber pic...


Low in the back are the 3 Hampshire hog Coppas from the hogs we butchered. Middle left are the Breasola I just added, middle right are the Calabrian Wild hog Coppas. Fiocco is in front of those, then the Culatello. The salami hanging are the Campagnia...those will be ready in about 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 19, 2021)

Updated Chamber pic. 10/19/2021..





Just the culatello and fiocco along with water bottles (for thermal mass-keeps temps. even for longer)


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 27, 2021)

Updated chamber pic.






Added:
(2) 4.25" Goose/Wild Boar Genoa

(10) 38-42mm Wild Boar Salsiccia di Calabria Piccante

Color definitely intensified after fermentation. Mold coverage should takeover within a week.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Updated chamber pic. Dec. 17. 2021:





Added the Berkshire Culatello Dec. 3rd so this is two weeks after hanging in the chamber. In the middle hanging low....good mold growth. 5.9% weight loss...that will slow down dramatically in about 2 months.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 19, 2021)

Inda, you have convinced me to start making cured sausage. Those look great! A while back you recommended a book for me to get started, do you have any other to add to my list?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 19, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Inda, you have convinced me to start making cured sausage. Those look great! A while back you recommended a book for me to get started, do you have any other to add to my list?


Buy the yellow one and read it cover to cover....3 times....before you attempt your first salami. Get your chamber set up, up and running for about a week prior to starting your first salami. It is a steep learning curve, but that yellow book puts all the pieces of the puzzle together in an easy to read, understandable way. Learn the 4 safety hurdles. Follow the degree hour tables for safe fermentation. The hardest part for me was troubleshooting my chamber. That will be where you spend the bulk of your time babysitting your product-and it is crucial you get it right. Small diameter salami and salumi is more forgiving if your parameters are not perfect. slight dry rim will not cause problems and can be remedied by vacsealing and a nap in the fridge to equalize. So your first salami needs to be a 32-35mm hog casing...cacciatorre, pepperoni, or something like that. Use that one to judge how well your chamber parameters are dialed in, make adjustments, then tackle a larger salami. Re-assess and make adjustments. Continue dialing in your parameters and perfecting your chamber. Learn to spot problems soon and make adjustments.....before it becomes an issue. Case hardening is the #1 problem with home dry curing so you want as minimal airflow as you can manage, and it helps to run the RH% 80-85% to help prevent case hardening in a frost free home drying chamber.
If everything is going good, you can try a copa or lomo...maybe a 4-5" salami. 
Hardest to dry would be the large cuts like prosciutto and culatello...and salami over 6" in diameter.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 20, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Buy the yellow one and read it cover to cover....3 times....before you attempt your first salami. Get your chamber set up, up and running for about a week prior to starting your first salami. It is a steep learning curve, but that yellow book puts all the pieces of the puzzle together in an easy to read, understandable way. Learn the 4 safety hurdles. Follow the degree hour tables for safe fermentation. The hardest part for me was troubleshooting my chamber. That will be where you spend the bulk of your time babysitting your product-and it is crucial you get it right. Small diameter salami and salumi is more forgiving if your parameters are not perfect. slight dry rim will not cause problems and can be remedied by vacsealing and a nap in the fridge to equalize. So your first salami needs to be a 32-35mm hog casing...cacciatorre, pepperoni, or something like that. Use that one to judge how well your chamber parameters are dialed in, make adjustments, then tackle a larger salami. Re-assess and make adjustments. Continue dialing in your parameters and perfecting your chamber. Learn to spot problems soon and make adjustments.....before it becomes an issue. Case hardening is the #1 problem with home dry curing so you want as minimal airflow as you can manage, and it helps to run the RH% 80-85% to help prevent case hardening in a frost free home drying chamber.
> If everything is going good, you can try a copa or lomo...maybe a 4-5" salami.
> Hardest to dry would be the large cuts like prosciutto and culatello...and salami over 6" in diameter.


My friend, thus is information worth paying for. I will research more while I decide what to set up as my chamber. Found an establishment a few weeks ago that sales used fridge and freezers. I believe this will be where I find my future chamber. When I get closer to set up, I may reach out to you for set up recommendations. Thank you very much and have a Merry Christmas


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Found an establishment a few weeks ago that sales used fridge and freezers


Do you mind me asking what the name of the company is?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 20, 2021)

I know this is an old post but I just had to say this is definitely is a good looking sausage


----------



## zwiller (Dec 20, 2021)

Heck yeah it does!  WAY beyond my grasp yet.  Someday...  

 Cajun Smokes
 Seen UMAI stuff?  Sorta pricey but you can start right away, no chamber.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks guys. After the holidays....and after the widl hog has been in the freezer long enough, I plan on making a lot of salami in January. And depending on how quickly I can get my double door freezer up and running, I will be making a lot of it!


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Do you mind me asking what the name of the company is?


 I don't mind at all, let me look it up. It's in Lake Charles.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Do you mind me asking what the name of the company is?


 I don't mind at all, let me look it up. It's in Lake Charles.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 21, 2021)

Sorry if my post show twice, I have a lot of trouble with messaging. Starting to think maybe it's my phone. Anyway, here is the place I found. 








						Matt's Used Appliances
					

Matt's Used Appliances is stocked daily  with a great selection of gently used washers, dryers, stoves, ranges and refrigerators for sale. Call us at (337) 602-6045 for details about our current used appliance inventory. Proudly serving Lake Charles and Greater South West Louisiana.




					www.mattsusedappliances.com


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks for posting.


This is local for me, willing to swing by to look at anything for you. Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Updated Chamber pic. 10/19/2021..
> View attachment 513957
> 
> Just the culatello and fiocco along with water bottles (for thermal mass-keeps temps. even for longer)



Oh, I thought you were curing water heck the only cured water I know is shine. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2021)

Uncle Eddie thanks for the laugh I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> My friend, thus is information worth paying for. I will research more while I decide what to set up as my chamber. Found an establishment a few weeks ago that sales used fridge and freezers. I believe this will be where I find my future chamber. When I get closer to set up, I may reach out to you for set up recommendations. Thank you very much and have a Merry Christmas


I highly recommend a freezer instead of a refrigerator. You will have more space to hang product with no divider in the middle to remove....less work. You will be high jacking the thermostat on the freezer anyways to shut off around 53*F. Also- freezers usually are insulated better; thicker walls, and this will give you a longer time between temp. set points so your compressor will not run but every so often. My chamber currently runs on a 3.5 hour cycle...or about 8 cycles a day. The extra cycle is when I open the door for air exchange and to weigh product....


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 25, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I highly recommend a freezer instead of a refrigerator. You will have more space to hang product with no divider in the middle to remove....less work. You will be high jacking the thermostat on the freezer anyways to shut off around 53*F. Also- freezers usually are insulated better; thicker walls, and this will give you a longer time between temp. set points so your compressor will not run but every so often. My chamber currently runs on a 3.5 hour cycle...or about 8 cycles a day. The extra cycle is when I open the door for air exchange and to weigh product....


Glad to know that now, I was looking at fridges. Just assuming it was the way to go. Thanks Inda


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2022)

Updated Chamber pic.






The Finocchiona in the front is starting to get good mold coverage.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2022)

That is the pasture raised Berkshire Culatello hanging low on the left. It has lost 13.6% weight so far....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2022)

Updated chamber pic. 01/16/22...






Moved the Berk. Culatello to the right back corner under the fiocco so I had room to hang the Napoli salami. I started the second round of cold smoke early today; it had rained so RH% was high and it was 57*F outside with the strong front approaching. Low tonight of 33*F so I wanted to get the second round of smoke done before temps. fell into the 30's. Put them on at 3:30pm, pulled them at 1:30am.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2022)

Updated Chamber pic....02/05/22





I made some adjustments to my chamber. I restricted the airflow on the intake vent to the evaporator coil, and I cut a restriction plate for the return vent into the chamber. I have the airflow there cut back to about 65%. This has slowed down the airflow nicely. I am able to reduce the RH% slightly now; running @80-82% for more even drying. I inverted the hampshire culatello and fiocco (will be a year old Feb. 12th, 2022) and have them hanging high in the chamber for final drying. The Culatello is at 28% weight loss right now, still got 6 months or so to go. The Fiocco is at 33.5% and almost done. It is firming up nicely. I wiped the napoli salami down with vinegar to remove the mold that started growing, moved them to the front were the most air flow is in my chamber and gave them more space in an effort to keep the mold growth to a minimum now that they have slowed water loss, having lost 29% weight already.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2022)

For the restriction plate, I used one of those heavy duty flexible HDPE plastic cutting boards. I used a hole punch for the rounded ends of the slit then cut the slit with a box cutter and a large metal square for a straight edge. I taped it in place with clear packaging tape after wiping it down with star-san to sanitize.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2022)

One more note-
I have a second string hanging down with an "s" hook on the end. I attach this to one of the 8 vertical strings on the Berkshire culatello binding (hanging low in the chamber) to hold the mold covered meat area of the Culatello so that the humidifier will blow onto it. Best I can do for increasing the "fog"....and it seems to be helping to keep the exposed meat moist and preventing case hardening. Weigh loss is steady at this point...11-13grams per day....0.15-0.25%. With the dehumidifier on the top rack, I can keep the lower part of the chamber 2-4*F lower so this helps to simulate the early stages of the culatello how it is made in Italy. Cold & lotta fog....


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 6, 2022)

IDS, Awesome chamber and those goodies look incredible !


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2022)

Updated chamber pic...





Salamis hanging are Finnochiona and Calabrian Sopressata. Coppa di Parma on the left, Lonzino Piacentina back middle, Lonzino di Calabria back right, Berkshire Culatello under the bucket cover. A full chamber once again....I am happy.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 20, 2022)

IDS, Looking good !!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

Finocchiona reached 32.5% weight loss today so I cut into one. This is traditionally a salami that is on the soft side anyways... Little more dry rim than I would like, probably due to the fan running a little too long during the new accelerated drying schedule I am using. But not bad enough to cause issues or case harden.











Flavor profile of the SM-194 culture is good....real good....and the accelerated drying schedule with temps stepping down from 77 to 59 over 7 days really helped with flavor development!
I'd like to hand cut the fat smaller. I think I will try my slicer to get the first cut down to a smaller thickness, then cut with a knife. Would be more uniform cut. The pH definitely rose slightly upon drying as there is no hint of tang at all. Both the mold and the D. Henasnii yeast helped to raise the pH. I like it! I also used a small amount of KCl in this salami, 5% of the sodium amount. There is a difference in taste. The flavor is brighter and the savory notes are more pronounced but don't know if that is from the KCl or the new culture. It does taste a little less salty too.

I'll let them dry another 5 days or so, then vac seal in the fridge for a while to equalize moisture.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow! We’re trying to figure out where to move… do you have any houses near you on the market soon!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2022)

Man that looks really really good


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! We’re trying to figure out where to move… do you have any houses near you on the market soon!





TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks really really good


Thanks guys. 

 bauchjw
 ; Cost of living here is fairly cheap, but like everything else, it is going up with inflation. Housing market here is really tight....people from south Baton Rouge are moving here en masse...best school system in the state.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> bauchjw
> ; Cost of living here is fairly cheap, but like everything else, it is going up with inflation. Housing market here is really tight....people from south Baton Rouge are moving here en masse...best school system in the state.


I think sampling your craft would make it worthwhile!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

Also, Berkshire Culatello is at 22% weight loss. Losing 1% about every 12 days. That will slow down even more the drier it gets. The cover is working GREAT!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice work Inda.........  I hear ya about the fan...... Sometimes a salt brick in a water pan is all I need.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Nice work Inda.........  I hear ya about the fan...... Sometimes a salt brick in a water pan is all I need.


I'm trying a new accelerated drying schedule during the first 7 days. I just ran the fan a little to much is all. This is the first time trying it, I just need to tweak it....reduce the fan speed and frequency.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2022)

Well, the Sopressata di Calabria has reached 30.76% weight loss as of today. So I had to cut into one and taste it!! Still a little too wet for my tastes, but WOW the flavor is incredible! It will only improve as it loses more moisture and flavor compounds continue to be created...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2022)

It looks good probably tastes even better


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 6, 2022)

Updated chamber pic. 4/6/22






Ventricina Teramana bottom left in the front, Berkshire Culatello above it in the bucket cover, 3 Piemonte Salami in the front and 2 way in the back with the Wild hog coppa di Parma and the Lonzino Piacentina. Sopressata di Calabria on the left, and top right is the Hampshire fiocco and culatello...those should be ready soon.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

Updated Chamber pic. 04/12/22






Moved the Nduja to the chamber today after dripping stage and allowing the casings to dry a little at room temp. 67-68*F and 50-60%RH...It is raining today so RH is higher than normal in the house so that worked out well.

Culatello under the inverted bucket cover on right, Ventricina Teramana bottom left in the front, Gualciale top in the back and in front left corner, Coppa di parma center low in the back, Lonzino Piacentina to the right of the Coppa, Piemonte salami back and along the left wall, Nduja front and back of inverted bucket. Hole to the left of the bucket is where I will hang the Soppressata di Veneto once it has finished accelerated drying in the new drying chamber.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2022)

So today was transfer day for the Sopressata from the accelerated drying chamber to the maturing chamber. Had to shuffle pieces around and while I was at it, checked each piece and inspected the chamber walls for bad mold...not that I suspected to find any, but good practice nonetheless.






Piemonte along the left wall, Guanciale top along the back, Nduja low in the back, Soppressata Investida in front of the Nduja, Berkshire Culatello middle with plastic lid cover (to protect top from direct airflow), Soppressata front right, Ventricina Teramana low front left.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2022)

I pulled both the Lonzino Piacentina and the Coppa di Parma. Both had a weigh loss around 34.25% and both stopped losing any more weight for the last 2 days. I cut the coppa in half and as expected had a lot of fat out. Being that this was a wild hog coppa, it was always a possibility this would occur because of the varied diet of the pig.










I have them both wet down with water and wrapped with clear wrap to make casing removal easier. Will rinse with wine and vac seal to equalize as there is slight case hardening from the fat out slowing down moisture diffusion to the surface, i.e. the grease clogged the pores and moisture channels to the surface.

But, I do expect the pieces to be edible, just a little softer than I was shooting for, and once moisture redistributes, they should be fine. Will wait at least 2 months to sample...will know more then. They do smell really good so that is a reassuring...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2022)

Rough math, everything in the chamber is generating 203g. of water vapor every day...Lot of moisture coming out of the pieces. Half a percent or less per day per piece doesn't sound like much until you add it all up.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2022)

Inda, morning....   I love reading your threads...  Thanks much...  I'm sure the members love reading them also...  GREAT tutorials on how it's done...  Kudos to you my friend...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2022)

Moved some spanish chorizo sticks to the new maturing chamber tonight...those should be done in about 8-10 days...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Inda, morning....   I love reading your threads...  Thanks much...  I'm sure the members love reading them also...  GREAT tutorials on how it's done...  Kudos to you my friend...


Thanks to you guys on SMF for the recommendation to get The Art of Making Fermented Sausages by Stanley and Adam Marianski. Hands down the BEST resource for someone just getting started into making salami; the book covers damn near everything you need to get started.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Moved some spanish chorizo sticks to the new maturing chamber tonight...those should be done in about 8-10 days...
> View attachment 639610



Looks amazing.  I just love the lighting in your chamber.  

JC


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2022)

What is the expected shipping DATE?
Chorizo my favorite

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 21, 2022)

Chamber update...

I moved the Napolitana to the chamber after fermentation once the pH drop to 5.19 and moved the Campania from the accelerated drying chamber to the maturing cabinet after 12% weight loss. pH has stabalized to 5.25...






I put the Modenese in the accelerated drying Cabinet for a week until it loses 12-15% weight loss.

Will cold smoke the Napolitana next week when the next cold front rolls through. That will give the casings time to dry out to accept the smoke.


----------

